# Prepper Nightmare - Moving to Big City & Away from BOL



## Verteidiger

Haven't posted for awhile because of a major (positive) change in my life. I have accepted a job offer that is in a major metropolitan area (big city) which will result in a move and the loss of my bug-out location (at least for now, anyway). It is a great job at a great company so it is a no-brainer that I want the job. But I have to relocate immediately (one week) and move into an apartment while I search for a new house.

So I am going from an absolutely ideal BOL to a city apartment almost overnight.

Not really worried about it - I just have to put my big boy britches on and handle it. But it does create a new situation that requires a completely new strategy as to how to prep in my new digs. 

I am blessed to have this new job (praise God) and to start a new life in a great place to live, but it is a big city, and it presents all the challenges a big city imposes on people who live there.

So I thought it would be interesting to start a thread about the move, and how I plan to deal with such a significant change in my surroundings. I think it may be helpful to people who may be faced with a similar set of circumstances, and perhaps people can contribute their thoughts on how to prep when transitioning from a rural setting to an urban setting....

So, that is the genesis of this thread. How I plan to make that transition, and how to overcome any obstacles it will present.

Right now I am just running around gathering my belongings and updating my bug out bags. I have selected the firearms I will take. Ammo selection is the first change to deal with - I now have to consider overpenetration issues since I am going to be in an apartment complex.

I picked an apartment that has additional closet space, and a large pantry. It also has a garage for my vehicle, which offers security and privacy that would not be available in outside uncovered parking. It should afford me some extra space for storing water, plastic storage bins, and perhaps gasoline. It costs me extra, but it is worth it given the alternatives. I am sure it will be better in inclement weather, too.

I have to find out if a small portable generator will be allowed, or maybe I will just get one and use it if I need it. Not sure about how to handle that - the apartment is all electric. 

Also need to start doing some mapping recon to figure out evacuation routes. I want at least three options by vehicle. My first option will be to bug out via commercial airlines, since I can be gone before conditions get too bad, depending on the nature of the threat I have to respond to.

And so begins the next great adventure.... I will be living totally solo; not even my dog with me....

Anyone who is already a city dweller who wants to offer some advice, that would be great.

(And please don't tell me to move - I am doing this on purpose, simply because that is where the good jobs are)....

So, my fellow preppers...please feel free to school me on what I need to be thinking about. Your input will be greatly appreciated.

Now where did I put my toothbrush...?

Please give me the benefits of your best thinking on this subject. Thanks!

- Vert (soon to be a country mouse to city mouse)


----------



## Fuzzee

Moving as is, is always tough. I hate apartment living. It certainly makes prepping harder. You basically have to plan around bugging out fast once things take a turn for the worst. You have to do what you have to do though. The hardest thing for me when I lived in a apartment complex was hiding my rifles from others eyes. I used to use a guitar softcase for going to the range.


----------



## tango

Good luck. What city?


----------



## Verteidiger

tango said:


> Good luck. What city?


Thanks! For personal, security, and privacy reasons, I prefer not to mention the city....

Not really necessary for purposes of the discussion....


----------



## Verteidiger

The first item I decided upon was an ammo bag that would store loaded mags and keep them readily available for emergencies while being easy to grab and go if I need to go mobile. For that purpose, I chose the 5.11 Tactical Active Shooter Bail Out Bag, and filled it with Brownell's 30 round 5.56 mags. Link to ammo bag:

5.11 Tactical Bail Out Bag | Official 5.11 Site

Great bag, and really well made with durable fabric and padded shoulder/back strap.

Added some Magpul Ranger base plates to the Brownell's mags to make them easy to retrieve from the pouches and inside the bag. Also added a Mag-Lula to speed load (or unload) the mags. And added a pair of Blackhawk S.O.L.A.G. Kevlar shooting gloves to one of the side pouches, along with a Surefire flashlight.

Now to decide on ammo selection....


----------



## inceptor

Apartment living is something that can still make me shudder........ I lived in apartments for 15yrs after I moved to Texas. What I remember most was having to be extremely discreet about nearly everything I did. The larger heavy items like ammo I had to bring in after dark in small quantities. I spent a lot of years in that industry (in maintenance) and saw a multitude of apartment break-ins. Even in the better apartment complexes. That was the driving factor in how I did things. You cannot give your neighbors even half an idea of what you have. That sounds paranoid but I managed not to be broken into. 

BTW, glad to see things on a positive note for you.


----------



## Prepadoodle

Once settled, I would be thinking in terms of connecting with other like-minded people locally. Maybe start getting to know the local gunshop owners and hangers on. Maybe find a local range and gradually get to know anyone with black guns. I would be trying to get a feel for the local "prepper scene" and get some sense of the attitude towards prepping in general. It's hard to go it alone, you know? 

I might also make a throw-away email addy and put some feelers out on Craigslist and locally-oriented forums. You don't have to tell them who you are or where you live, and might learn some valuable stuff about the local area. Toss out a quick, "Wanted: Prepper Chick" and see who stands up.

Other than that, it seems you have the situation well in hand. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## scramble4a5

If it is a really large city won't the sheer number of people trying to bug out at the same time make it very difficult if not impossible? I live near Chicago and I can only imagine how hard it would be for those in the city to get out. So maybe a bug in plan with like minded city dwellers? I am not a full fledged prepper so I am just thinking out loud.


----------



## Verteidiger

scramble4a5 said:


> If it is a really large city won't the sheer number of people trying to bug out at the same time make it very difficult if not impossible? I live near Chicago and I can only imagine how hard it would be for those in the city to get out. So maybe a bug in plan with like minded city dwellers? I am not a full fledged prepper so I am just thinking out loud.


That is a great question. I think that the decision to stay or go is very situational; it may be smarter to just bug-in and avoid the traffic snarls and gridlock; conversely, it may make sense to bug-out if you can get a running start. My first option for bug out is an airplane ride, but still have to get to the airport and depart....

Apartments suck for security if people start raiding homes. So that has to be factored in.


----------



## Verteidiger

inceptor said:


> Apartment living is something that can still make me shudder........ I lived in apartments for 15yrs after I moved to Texas. What I remember most was having to be extremely discreet about nearly everything I did. The larger heavy items like ammo I had to bring in after dark in small quantities. I spent a lot of years in that industry (in maintenance) and saw a multitude of apartment break-ins. Even in the better apartment complexes. That was the driving factor in how I did things. You cannot give your neighbors even half an idea of what you have. That sounds paranoid but I managed not to be broken into.
> 
> BTW, glad to see things on a positive note for you.


Thanks, inceptor!! It was a life-changer, for sure!

Your point about break-ins and moving supplies after dark are excellent points. I may have to rethink my weapons of choice. And consider a gun safe.... May need to rethink the firearms selections....


----------



## Prepadoodle

Verteidiger said:


> Apartments suck for security if people start raiding homes. So that has to be factored in.


Yes and no. I'm reminded of the airborne's "big sky, little bullet" theory of safety. With so many apartments available to ransack, the odds of yours being targeted might be rather slim. The biggest danger is from others in the building, in my opinion, which is why I would get to know them to assess their potential threat or usefulness.

Letting anyone know you have guns and prep is a double-edged sword. If they knew you were in the apartment at the time, they would be less likely to try anything stupid. If, on the other hand, you weren't home, it would probably increase the risk of break-ins. All things considered, probably best to stay under their radar.


----------



## Ripon

Congrats and Be Blessed you have the mind set and now abilities to be the best prepared you can be. 

Learn your routes out of dodge (city) and paths back to your BOL. Its never too far if you plan for safe havens in between (think BLM). I'd plan on bugging out on foot as a last resort, bike second to last, and car / truck most likely. Enjoy your new opportunity as one to make the necessary plans and steps to take from where you are.


----------



## Piratesailor

Verteidiger said:


> Thanks! For personal, security, and privacy reasons, I prefer not to mention the city....
> 
> Not really necessary for purposes of the discussion....


Actually it does matter. Geography and population of a larger city is critical for prepping. Your strategies would be different if you lived in a metro area of 4 million (a big city) as to 750,000 population which some think is a big city. Geography is important to a strategy... Mountains near by? Rivers, lakes or oceans? Open lands, exit routes and on and on.

Also, what type of disaster are you prepping for? What type would the city experience? Hurricane, earthquake, blizzards, flooding? You need to do a risk analysis for your new geography and city.

You'll be in an apartment but said you're looking for a house. Apartment living is not conducive to prepping and if anything, you just need a bug out plan even if you don't have a location set yet. Staying in the apartment is not an option for more than a short time. Don't waste money on a generator at this time. You won't be able to run it without it being stolen or all your neighbors wanting to use it. Besides, will you be able to get gas or even store it in needed quantity to make a difference. Keep a good three day pack and a week or two of food at hand. Plenty of water.

If you stay in the apartment for any length of time, find out the location if the nearest shelter and aid centers since you'll windup there with the rest of the multitudes.

Sorry for the critical assessment but like you said, put on your big boy pants. 

Edit: just a note.. I live in a house in Houston. My strategy is different than if I live in San Antonio, another large city, or Tulsa, a reasonably sized metro area.


----------



## Ripon

Prepper practicalities don't require we know which metro. It's about water, food, defense, transport, and power no matter where you live. The plans for escape are free to generate and cost nothing but time and energy (maybe some gas money).. 

If you also get to search for a residence, wow, what a great opportunity to pick one with a southern roof line (180-188 degrees) for solar, have room for a garden, be near water sources, and bug out opps


----------



## Doc Holliday

I dont live in a big city but the one I live in is still too big for me. Glad to hear you have a good job to go to as it might help with funds to go towards your prepping but bad that you will have to live in a city where it will be very hard to get out if needed. Buy a nice 4x4 so if traffic gets backed up you can go off road... bugging in in a large city would scare the crap out of me.... I dont like crowds! 

have a good reserve of fuel for what ever vehicle you drive because there will be none in a SHTF scenario. look at maps of the area around where you live for any lakes, streams and places you would be able to hunt or hold up that you can defend easily (high ground) prepping in a big city will be a challenge so keep us updated with your experiences.


Doc


----------



## tango

I did not think you would answer what city.
Curious because the size can really matter. There are cities, and there are CITIES.
I wish you luck, maybe you can get back to where you want to be before SHTF.


----------



## Piratesailor

Ripon said:


> Prepper practicalities don't require we know which metro. It's about water, food, defense, transport, and power no matter where you live. The plans for escape are free to generate and cost nothing but time and energy (maybe some gas money)..
> 
> If you also get to search for a residence, wow, what a great opportunity to pick one with a southern roof line (180-188 degrees) for solar, have room for a garden, be near water sources, and bug out opps


I read the OP's opening comments again and initially though he was looking for advice/thoughts on urban prepping. Upon further read he doesn't seem to be asking for advice but examples of what we, who live in an urban environment, do to prepare. So yes, metro location is irrelevant but the examples would be too. So I would say, like you noted, follow the basics - water, shelter and food. Don't get fancy either. And lastly, be well armed and really know how to use them, not just shooting holes in paper.


----------



## Seneca

If you don't mind a non city dweller chiming in, perhaps you might look into a portable solar setup. If all you are looking for is lighting and charging a few electrical devices, while apartment dwelling. You can always take it with you when you move into a house.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

I live on an edge of a major metroplitan area. I have ruled out about a 240 degree area I will NOT attempt to traverse under any circumstances that extends for anywhere from 35 miles to 60 miles. This may sound like being hemmed in, but some careful scouting and planning can get me far enough in one direction that that either end of my envelope opens up. 

You know what to store and how to maintain OpSec, the key is learning where to go and where not to go. 

Another major consideration is where you live in relation to where you work. Hopefully you are not going to be working in a "downtown" office. That has to be the most densly populated scenario should something happen while you are work. Either way, once you get a feel for your physical work envoronment consider keeping a few additional items at work for an extended get home effort.

Take a slow and cautious approach to finding like minded people, but allow room for new friends and aqauintances.


----------



## scramble4a5

One other thing about apartment living in big cities - more specifically high rise apartments. In a true SHTF situate where the power is out no elevators will be available. That's good because if you are high up the looters won't want to climb multiple flights of stairs until they get really desperate. The bad news is getting yourself and your stuff down the same stairs to bug out. Maybe a close by storage facility is available? Of course, those may be locked down as well but hey you won't be the only one breaking and entering something...


----------



## Verteidiger

Thanks for the excellent input, folks! These thoughts help me a lot in planning, and hopefully will help others, too.

This will be in a BIG CITY, so if SHTF the roads are gonna get slammed fast and gridlocked in under an hour, probably....

I made sure to get an apartment on the ground floor. No stairs or elevators - just out the door I go. The complex is a gated community; remote control access via clickers; garage door opener on the garage. Nice safe neighborhood, responsive police and fire/EMS. 

The best part of the move is I can select features in the house I will want and need, as Ripon points out. But that is at least six months ahead still.

I am adding the Mossberg Mariner 12 gauge as a home defense long gun. If someone does break in, and steals it, I won't be out too much, and it will work for repelling marauders, when backed by a .45 semi-auto (Sig P220). I am also taking an AR, but make/model still under consideration.

I plan to move in after sunset, and use black garbage bags to mask contents from any prying eyes.

I plan to gradually build up food, water and medical supplies, to keep things low-key.

Ultimately, I will buy a new BOL in the country somewhere. I want a place to escape the city just as a getaway anyhow, but I will have to sell my old BOL first.... 

So my exposure to city life will be temporary, but then I will be in suburbia instead of in the country, unless I get real lucky and find a country home that is close in - competition for that ideal setup will be intense....

The job is on the periphery of the downtown area, but not downtown, so traffic is tolerable. The apartment is only three miles from the office, so commuting is a non-issue - need to make sure the new employer stays happy...!

The biggest problems I foresee are space limitations, security considerations, lots of people in your path if you need to bug out, and having to deal with hoods and thugs if conditions seriously deteriorate. 

If you are lucky enough to live out in the country, you really are lucky...!


----------



## Montana Rancher

Hey Verteidiger

Obviously you have made the decision or have already moved, which I would have advised against as the SH will Hit the Fan in only a few months.

Buy I also realize a real man will do what he has to do to provide for his family and so we need to work with what we have.

My only suggestion is KEEP your original home as a bug out location and keep your preps there.

Then do the logistics to determine what it will take you get your ass to your BOL asap.

Work your ass off, and keep your finger on your bug out plan trigger, if that makes sense.

My only suggestion is you need some place to bug out to, and keep your preps there.

Which repeats the obvious point.


----------



## shotlady

Congratulations on your new job!!! Definately have a safe and secure it. I don't worry about people seeing my case. But I do also have guitar cases to carry. Bug out is big in large city apter your neighbors may be liabilities and easy prey. I hope you get to stay in Dixie.


----------



## Lucky Jim

scramble4a5 said:


> One other thing about apartment living in big cities - more specifically high rise apartments. In a true SHTF situate where the power is out no elevators will be available. That's good because if you are high up the looters won't want to climb multiple flights of stairs until they get really desperate. The bad news is getting yourself and your stuff down the same stairs to bug out. Maybe a close by storage facility is available? Of course, those may be locked down as well but hey you won't be the only one breaking and entering something...


I've lived (and worked) in high-rise buildings in the past and never felt comfortable up there because always at the back of my mind was the nagging thought about how I'd get out if a fire was raging on the floors below mine. I'd be choking on the smoke, and the stairwells and elevator would be full of smoke too, and if the power was out they'd be pitch black anyway.
The thought crossed my mind about getting a parachute so I could yell "Geronimo" and dive out a window if a fire broke out, but it was such an outrageous idea that I never seriously considered it, but after 9/11 maybe it wasn't such a crazy idea after all.
I wonder how many high-rise office workers and dwellers have got a parachute stashed in their desk or cupboard nowadays?

If we live not too high up, there are various types of escape ladders on the net-









Personally this coil of rope in the corner of my 3rd-floor apartment is my 'ladder' and it cost me nothing because I found it down near the harbour, it's around 50 ft long and about an inch thick so will give a good grip and I'll be able to go down it hand over hand after tying one end to a table. I should be able to reach the street before it burns through unless I accidentally hang myself..
I keep that rucksack near it with my wallet, keys, papers and spare clothes in it and will either throw it out the window first or go down with it on my back- 









PS- Even if there's no fire and the power goes out in your high-rise, a tiny torch (flashlight) like mine on the right can be a lifesaver to get down a blacked-out stairwell without tripping and breaking your neck, so office workers should always have one in their desk drawer.
The big Maglite torch on the left would also come in useful, it's metal and weighs a ton but would serve as a club if you have to crack a few panicking heads to fight your way down the stairs-


----------



## Ripon

I don't see anything on the 3-6 month horizon causing a SHTF event? Just curious not to hijack the thread.

I do agree, keep the BOL, rent a little while. Of course if that perfect new opp presents itself out of the city it may make sense.



Montana Rancher said:


> Hey Verteidiger
> 
> Obviously you have made the decision or have already moved, which I would have advised against as the SH will Hit the Fan in only a few months.
> 
> Buy I also realize a real man will do what he has to do to provide for his family and so we need to work with what we have.
> 
> My only suggestion is KEEP your original home as a bug out location and keep your preps there.
> 
> Then do the logistics to determine what it will take you get your ass to your BOL asap.
> 
> Work your ass off, and keep your finger on your bug out plan trigger, if that makes sense.
> 
> My only suggestion is you need some place to bug out to, and keep your preps there.
> 
> Which repeats the obvious point.


----------



## Leon

Man I feel it for you brother, I lived in apartments as a kid and wonder just how they keep running. It's paying money into a hole, hell I'll take my money buy a popup and be done with it, least its mine until I get situated. Yeah it might be crowded with all my stuff and menial but its mine. I used to lease apartments about 15 years ago and I'll never live in one. That's no kind of living and the stuff the people who run the places will pull is unbelievable


----------



## exmilitary

tango said:


> I did not think you would answer what city.
> Curious because the size can really matter. There are cities, and there are CITIES.
> I wish you luck, maybe you can get back to where you want to be before SHTF.


There are cities like Bancoft Ontario with a small populations, then there big CITIES like Toronto Ontario. 
Hate to see what happens when shtf. I will have difficulty getting out of the city. This city so to congested with people and the roads are not made for the amount of poeple we hold today. I am sure there are worse places out there.
I will be looking for a place outside the city once I get some money together.
Can't wait to move from this stinkhole.


----------



## Prepadoodle

The bright side is that, if things really get bad, you will have plenty of neighbors to eat.

Amazon.com: The Cannibals Cookbook


----------



## inceptor

Verteidiger said:


> ]
> 
> So my exposure to city life will be temporary, but then I will be in suburbia instead of in the country, unless I get real lucky and find a country home that is close in - competition for that ideal setup will be intense....
> 
> The job is on the periphery of the downtown area, but not downtown, so traffic is tolerable. The apartment is only three miles from the office, so commuting is a non-issue - need to make sure the new employer stays happy...!


Suburbia is not bad place to be. In a SHTF, most of these will be clueless and shouldn't pose that much of a threat. I too don't think much will happen in the next 6 months but I have been wrong before.

Mostly though I want you to consider something, if you already haven't thought about it. Everything happens for a reason, God has a plan. We may not see it right a way but it's there and it's what is supposed to be.

ETA: I forgot to ask, were you able to stay in the south?


----------



## Seneca

Might look into getting a bicycle, in some cities they are worth having and in other not so much.


----------



## Verteidiger

inceptor said:


> Suburbia is not bad place to be. In a SHTF, most of these will be clueless and shouldn't pose that much of a threat. I too don't think much will happen in the next 6 months but I have been wrong before.
> 
> Mostly though I want you to consider something, if you already haven't thought about it. Everything happens for a reason, God has a plan. We may not see it right a way but it's there and it's what is supposed to be.
> 
> ETA: I forgot to ask, were you able to stay in the south?


Yes, I agree, inceptor. None of us know what will happen six months from now, because none of us are time travelers...! S could HTF in six days or 6 weeks - but you have to live your life....

I believe in God, and I honestly believe this is God's plan for our life. When I interviewed for this job, one of the interviewers started off my interview by saying "I know you." I had never seen the guy in my life. God often puts people into your life to open doors for you ("gatekeepers") and it turns out I had worked on a major project where this man was also involved, and he got to see my work. He ended up recommending me for the job.... That did not happen by accident - believe me.

And I am still in the South. Southern by the grace of God, you know what they say...! I could have stayed with my old company, but they wanted me to move to the Northeast, and I would have had to give up all my guns. So I turned down their offer and went where human rights are more than just a charitable cause - they are a way of life. Plus, I really hate snow, slush, and ice - so I found a better job. Big changes....

I am a very blessed man, this is so much better for my family, and God is great! It is all meant to be....


----------



## Piratesailor

Although I don't think much will happen in 6 months, the Great Recession, or whatever anyone wants to call it, happened over a weekend and caught everyone by surprise. Well, most everyone. If they say they weren't surprised then they are probably lying. Anyway the point being is that something can happen in the blink of an eye. Be prepared.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Piratesailor said:


> ...Be prepared.


Yay..
_"Wars, rumours of wars, false christs, earthquakes, famines, persecutions, darkened sun and moon, falling stars, shaken planets.
Pray that this will not take place in winter, because those will be days of distress unequaled from the beginning until now, and never to be equaled again.
If the Lord had not cut short those days, no one would survive.
*Be on guard! Be alert!* You do not know when that time will come.
What I say to you, I say to everyone: *'Watch!"*
-Jesus of Nazareth, Mark ch 13_


----------



## calliecat

I keep a flash light in my desk for the exact same reason. I work on the 8th floor of an office bldg.


----------



## KingM

The best places to be in a collapse, in my opinion, is the type of place that would have been viable 200 years ago? Could you survive the weather without AC? Does the location either still grow most of its own food or is located in a natural place for a city (e.g., NYC will still be there post collapse, but Las Vegas won't)? If the car culture dies, is the place viable via public transportation? That rules out most of suburbia for me. Also, places with difficult climates or that seem overpopulated based on carrying capacity.

In a softer crisis, this wouldn't be that big of an issue, of course. You could always pack up and move if your area turned into Detroit.


----------



## pastornator

I think that kingm nailed it. Look for a village that drew early settlers. They came to that area because when offered the choice of virtually every piece of land in America, THAT piece could sustain life and had all the requirements.


----------



## PaulS

pastornator said:


> I think that kingm nailed it. Look for a village that drew early settlers. They came to that area because when offered the choice of virtually every piece of land in America, THAT piece could sustain life and had all the requirements.


Just make sure it still has the essentials of life. I lot of places became towns because of gpld, copper and coal. With those resources gone there is little to hold or support folks.


----------



## big al

Lucky Jim said:


> I've lived (and worked) in high-rise buildings in the past and never felt comfortable up there because always at the back of my mind was the nagging thought about how I'd get out if a fire was raging on the floors below mine. I'd be choking on the smoke, and the stairwells and elevator would be full of smoke too, and if the power was out they'd be pitch black anyway.
> The thought crossed my mind about getting a parachute so I could yell "Geronimo" and dive out a window if a fire broke out, but it was such an outrageous idea that I never seriously considered it, *but after 9/11 maybe it wasn't such a crazy idea after all.
> I wonder how many high-rise office workers and dwellers have got a parachute stashed in their desk or cupboard nowadays?*


Israeli firm marketing parachute for office workers - TheStreet


----------



## Verteidiger

So, finally made it to the big city, days of driving, and moving really sucks. Just finished my second day on the new job, and I like it so far - honeymoon period probably, but still....

Traffic here is a freaking cluster, rush hour gridlock. Traffic outside of rush hour is still heavy but it moves out fine even on the freeways. Where I end up settling in will have to take commuting into account....

Looking at houses out away from the city but still reasonable for commuting.

Land an hour away can be had for very reasonable prices, so a replacement BOL is within reason.

I may opt for a motor home RV with trailer instead - may be better in the grand scheme of things.

Didn't have enough room in the car for long guns, so no carbine to help keep the peace when WROL scenario hits, but did bring a SIG P226 in 9mm. Move into apartment at end of the week - extended stay hotel for now. Weird walking down the hallway - reminds me of dorm rooms in college - the smell of evening meals cooking up reminds me of some international bazaar....

Security is not bad - most people keep to themselves. Only one homeless person so far - crazy lady at Wally World with five shopping carts assembled like a fort, or some sort or assembly line for scavenged items...kinda sad really.

Totally different world from where I come from - used to be surrounded by forests - now seeing a natural-growing tree is an event.

Wish I didn't have to, but have to provide for my family, so off to work I go.

Completely new set of obstacles to prepping; for now I plan to hold off until I settle in to the apartment. Bought a lock and chain to lock up valuables in the hotel room to keep the maids and maintenance guys honest. You just have to plan for dog eat dog a lot more....

Thankful to live in a country where you can be mobile and create new opportunities for living your life.

I read somewhere the only person who likes change is a baby needing a fresh diaper.... But I am hanging in there.

Prepping will now require a lot of creative thinking.

Hate to face the facts, but if SHTF happened tonight, things might get FUBAR faster than I can react to overcome the too many people problems.

Help us out, here, veteran city preppers - how do you deal with the human swarm problem...?

Hope nothing too heavy comes down before I can get to the outskirts of town....


----------



## inceptor

Verteidiger said:


> Traffic here is a freaking cluster, rush hour gridlock. Traffic outside of rush hour is still heavy but it moves out fine even on the freeways. Where I end up settling in will have to take commuting into account....


I had to deal with that for a lot of years. Audiobooks helped me through it. Getting mad does nothing to help but it still happens on occasion. Wife says "You know they can't hear you." I reply " I know, it just makes me feel better. " I'm lucky now that I drive against traffic instead of with it.



Verteidiger said:


> Looking at houses out away from the city but still reasonable for commuting.
> 
> Land an hour away can be had for very reasonable prices, so a replacement BOL is within reason.
> 
> I may opt for a motor home RV with trailer instead - may be better in the grand scheme of things.


Study the location well before deciding on a spot. South of the DFW for instance is more tornado and storm prone that my area. That's not to say it won't happen here but it's less likely.

The main reason we never bought an RV is space. The storage fees can kill ya. We thought long and hard about that one and could not justify it.



Verteidiger said:


> Prepping will now require a lot of creative thinking.
> 
> Hate to face the facts, but if SHTF happened tonight, things might get FUBAR faster than I can react to overcome the too many people problems.
> 
> Help us out, here, veteran city preppers - how do you deal with the human swarm problem...?
> 
> Hope nothing too heavy comes down before I can get to the outskirts of town....


If nothing else remember this: If God leads you to it, He will lead you through it. That helps me keep what little sanity I have left sometimes.

May God keep you and yours safe and happy my friend. :grin:


----------



## Deebo

V.- YOU GOT THIS!! You are obviously a thinking man, and you have most of the battle won. Remember brother, no one can be absoluteley prepared, just keep your mindset of "always making it better", and keep swimming. You have taken some huge steps, so maybe concentrate on some small steps. Find a refuge-be it exploring a city park, obtaining the whereabouts of any local "anyone grows gardens" or whatever those are, Or do something I do when my lady is driving, look for holes and hiding spots, unaccesable to most people, like under the edge of an overpass. GOD Bless you and keep you. And If this corporation is hiring- I am also always looking to "do better."


----------



## pharmer14

Verteidiger said:


> Haven't posted for awhile because of a major (positive) change in my life. I have accepted a job offer that is in a major metropolitan area (big city) which will result in a move and the loss of my bug-out location (at least for now, anyway). It is a great job at a great company so it is a no-brainer that I want the job. But I have to relocate immediately (one week) and move into an apartment while I search for a new house.


I'm still in the apartment era myself. I haven't really progressed past the bug out bag stage. I have a few ideas going, but haven't pulled the trigger yet.

The big thing about apartment living is the lack of storage space. Some of the ideas I've had I just haven't done because there's nowhere to put them. The only real solution is a storage unit, which I guess would make a bit of sense because storage units are the last place most people would go if SHTF.

I'm also removed from my ideal BOL. Every time I move, I take a look at the map and try to find state parks and other secluded areas. They can either serve as a short term BOL in the case of a minor issue. If there is a longer term issue like SHTF, I've got them mapped out to get to my final BOL over the course of a longer than usual period of time.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

As to the RV idea, consider a truck and pull behind travel trailer. Once you get where you are going you can unhitch and still be mobil, or if it really starts going to hell you can unhitch and leave it if you absolutely have to. The bunkhouse models can sleep between 8 to 12 people, which also translates into mondo storage space.


----------



## Scotty12

I would also look at your firearm situation. The .338 Lapua you had in the country may not be as effective in a city


----------



## MericaAtheist

Verteidiger said:


> Help us out, here, veteran city preppers - how do you deal with the human swarm problem...?
> 
> Hope nothing too heavy comes down before I can get to the outskirts of town....


I have that same problem, although I'm not out of my parents house yet. The way I see it, if you're in a city you either bug out early or wait for the first couple waves to get out of dodge. Even if you can't get out the chances of someone invading your apartment out of all the others is slim.

On a side note, I have read quite a bit about "homesteading" in apartments. You can grow quite a bit of food on a balcony if you get creative. Mount smaller plants to the outside of railing with window seal boxes, hang vegetables that grow into the ground from the roof, and use as much space as you can inside the balcony.

Also pigeon traps would work great on an apartment roof.


----------



## DKYACHT

I live in Fort Lauderdale about 60 minutes from my bol. I was born and raised here so I know every route to my bugout location. My wife and I have a 2 part plan if things go bad fast. The 1st part is grab our very specifically chosen supplies we have and load them in under 5 minutes into my vehicle and get out to our bol with several of our carefully chossen neighbors. We have chosen the gear in these bags very carefully and they cover fire, water, food, shelter, firstaid, and protection all in multiple levels with backups. The 2nd part covers if things are to bad to get out. We would shelter in place. Our house is all hurricane impact glass and steel doors. We have multiple sources for food and water and we have several neighbors that will aid in watching out over one another that are all on the same page as us when it comes to planning. We have 2 professionally trained attack german shepherds to aid with security and deterrence. Our neighbors along with my wife and I have a wide variety of useful skills including mechanics, emt/paramedic, licensed arborist 'tree and plant guy', hunters/fisherman, leos, etc...

So I guess a long story short would be learn about your surrounding neighborhood and neighbors and plan accordingly to stay or go if the shtf.


----------



## inceptor

I found this on another board and thought I would share this.









Hiding your AR in a chair bag so your neighbors won't have a clue what you are doing.


----------



## Verteidiger

Update #1: 

Well, I moved out of the extended stay hotel into the apartment yesterday. Moving really sucks, especially in August. Good news is I lost 10 pounds from sweating my you know what off.... Glad to say goodbye to the hotel - living there got old fast.

The apartment is on the first floor, so move-in was easier - no stairs. I have a small patio with a three foot wrought iron rail on it - zero security but quick second exit if I need one. The security is good here; gated entry, using remote control key fobs. Six foot wooden picket privacy fencing surrounding the property so it keeps prying eyes out, but not determined intruders.

Not happy without a long gun, so going gun shopping this weekend...if my tired out legs and back will recover shortly.

Can use my current concealed carry permit for six months under reciprocity agreement between states, so OK there for now. Crime is higher here (well duh "city boy") and multiple panhandlers working the turn lanes. Saw one couple ("stranded") pestering commuters, and then saw them later in the evening strolling along eating fast food and drinks - likely scammers.

I start looking for a house this weekend in person, and thinking about having an apartment during the work week to avoid the commute, and then have a place in the countryside to go to on weekends and holidays, etc., and as a BOL to escape the city if it goes all madhouse over something. My wife is down with that idea - we discussed it last night at length.

This would give us the escapability option that we both are more comfortable with. And during the work week all we do is come home, cook dinner, play with the pets, do some puttering chores, and go to bed, anyway. #1 option right now given what confronts us living in the big city.

Slept last night with my usual self defense battery - tactical flashlight (strobe feature) and high and low beam setting; handgun; folding knife; and cell phones (personal and new one company issued). Decent setup for self defense but I am thinking 12 gauge pump or quality semi-auto high-cap with target/birdshot loads would be best in an apartment setting, with some buckshot and slugs for clearing a path if one is ever needed....

Gotta go get food and supplies too; already got the emergency bottled water supply covered (just can't help it...) and I need first aid/med supplies - cut my elbow pretty good last night - but I did have a stash of band aids in with my road trip gear. Prepping does pay off.

I am actually enjoying this - I am making a game out of starting up again - like someone just dropped me into a city, and I have to gather my preps from scratch, except for what I could fit in the BOV. It is actually good practice. And I like the scenario planning aspects; really awakening my training and mindset skill sets.

Apartment has huge glass windows and French door on to patio, so impossible to Zombie proof. So I plan to bug out in any serious situation. Brought a riot gear duffel bag as a go bag/BOB - spacious, top loader, three side pouches - one full length, and wrap around carry straps. Had to leave the back packs behind, so may be building a new back pack setup as a tertiary...after a couple paychecks clear.

I am going to like it here, but it presents some significant challenges. I did clear out the garage space last night after sunset (I obsess over being ready) and it has some nice built in shelving, but lacks climate control. I plan to store some dry foods and bottled water there with the car/BOV-for-now, but I have a big walk-in closet that is climate controlled, so it will store critical supplies. I can just toss them over the railing fence and load them in under a minute per armload - I am happy with the load/unload first floor setup I specified - difference maker, for sure.

Better go patch up my slashed elbow now. Moving really sucks....


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Glad the transition is going well, V. I like how you are appproaching it as a learning experience by inserting scenarios to work through.


----------



## Hipste129

Moving is listed as one of the top stressors that a person can experience in a lifetime – right along with divorce, loss of a job, or loss of a loved one. Any of us that have moved before (or even announced that we are moving) have probably heard this.

But, exactly, why is moving so stressful? Well, yes, there’s the scheduling, the packing, the expenses, the general disruption. But there’s also something more profound going on. Namely - the search for a good moving company. For me personally, it was the main stress factor during my relocation


----------



## Megamom134

Can you get a storage unit on your bug out route which you could use to store things. Electric bikes are big in some cities and a godsend when traffic if gridlock. I have a folding bike I keep in my truck, not electric but I am used to riding a lot and don't know if you are in hilly Big City or a flat one. I could never be in a big city because crowds over 10 kill me but I understand the lure of a good job. simply safe is a good portable system and you can watch your property while your at work on your phone. Find out for sure what area of the city you should never go in and enjoy all the things big cities bring like lots of eating and entertainment, except if it is left run city and shut down. Good luck. while I would say there is no amount of money that could tempt me I am an older lady and happy not to work anymore so i can say that.


----------



## Sasquatch

Megamom134 said:


> Can you get a storage unit on your bug out route which you could use to store things. Electric bikes are big in some cities and a godsend when traffic if gridlock. I have a folding bike I keep in my truck, not electric but I am used to riding a lot and don't know if you are in hilly Big City or a flat one. I could never be in a big city because crowds over 10 kill me but I understand the lure of a good job. simply safe is a good portable system and you can watch your property while your at work on your phone. Find out for sure what area of the city you should never go in and enjoy all the things big cities bring like lots of eating and entertainment, except if it is left run city and shut down. Good luck. while I would say there is no amount of money that could tempt me I am an older lady and happy not to work anymore so i can say that.


Did you notice the thread date? 2013. I think this guy has already been swallowed by the big city.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Megamom134

OMG, I am going batty in my old age I think, Ha, well, I hope it worked out for him.


----------



## inceptor

Megamom134 said:


> OMG, I am going batty in my old age I think, Ha, well, I hope it worked out for him.


Resurrecting an old thread like this is not a bad thing. More like this need to be updated and talked about.


----------



## bigwheel

Hope he didnt get into anything fatal.


----------



## jeffh

inceptor said:


> Resurrecting an old thread like this is not a bad thing. More like this need to be updated and talked about.


Moving really sucked for me but I made it through it and have been working on preps since I settled in here in Aug.

We contracted to have a house built early 2019. Builder said it would be a 5 month build and they started in Aug 2019.

Progress was slower than we anticipated, but they started drywall by Jan so we put our house on the market.

Boom, the house sold in 4 hours so we needed to find a rental. Builder is still dragging his feet.

Rental only worked out for a little bit because it too was sold. Builder is still dragging his feet.

Don't forget this is late spring 2020 so Covid is going on. That made this more fun.

When we had to leave the rental, we moved in to our BOL which is our 5th wheel. That was fine, as it is our home away from home, but it was only supposed to be for a couple of weeks. Ended up being all of June and July. You guessed it, Builder is still dragging his feet.

Finally moved in to the House in Aug. Practically pushed the builder out of the way. Emptied 3 storage facilities that had all of our stuff and started stocking up.

All the necessary preps are mostly done and now I'm moving on to things like getting a generator wired up, but Texas ice storms have made everything temporary out of stock so we're in a holding pattern for the moment.

What an adventure it has been.


----------



## MisterMills357

Megamom134 said:


> OMG, I am going batty in my old age I think, Ha, well, I hope it worked out for him.


I have done it myself, I have resurrected a dozen zombie threads.


----------



## LanceM

Megamom, I'm more in favor of resurrecting old threads rather than starting new ones. We then build on a conversation rather than starting from square 1. 
As far as getting out, I'm working on my plan to build a bike that has both an electric motor and a gas motor, and can also be pedaled. I ran the math. If I strap a 5 gallon gas can on it, I could ride it 400 miles from where my family lives to where my wife's family lives in another state. The Electric and Gas Bike I Want to Build - Apocalyptic Prepping
I built my first electric bike when I was in school. I could ride on sidewalks, through grass, and could get around all the college traffic. I was much faster than a car, even without considering that I didn't have to park in parking lots at the far end of campus. In a SHTF, bug out scenario, I've got a bike rack, and that's going to be strapped to the outside of my vehicle. If I can't go any further in my jeep, I'll have the bike.


----------



## wjv

Personally I think that many in the prepper community view cities in a very myopic way. I think many who criticize the cities the most never lived in one for any extended period of time.

Cities are all high rises or urban slums (well. . . a few are). Most big cities have very diverse in the types of ares they have available. I lived in Chicago for 24+ years. In Chicago you have:


A Downtown with huge buildings
Areas with brownstone type homes tightly packed next to each other
Areas with lots of apartments
Areas with individual homes on individual lots.
And yes, inner city slums/ghettos
Risks can vary significantly by neighborhood.

Most cities are surrounded by suburbs with larger lots and depending on what you choose, more secure communities.

You mentioned that you "search for a new house". That seems like a high priority. Having a house will allow you privacy and the ability to store and secure your preps without prying eyes watching.

Plan how you will commute. Train, bus, car?

Have a get home bag with food/water/flashlight/map/compass/other-supplies that you might need to get home. Most companies frown on weapons at work so you might have to be creative. i.e.:


VIPERADE PJ1 Slapjack Leather Coin Purse (or similar)
Schrade SCPENBK 5.7in Black Aluminum Tactical Pen (or similar)
Big Maglite

For getting home in an emergency, think outside of the box.

When I worked fairly far from home I had a lot of survival gear in my car trunk including food, water, a take down 22 rifle, tarps, rope and one of these:









Note the bigger wheels - 220lb rated.

I'm not saying that I would choose to move back to Chicago, It is true that in a SHTF situation it will be more dangerous living in or next to a big city. But it's not as hopless and many preppers / survivalist would like everyone to believe. A lot of the survival basics are the same. 

Choose a home that is more defensible - less glass and wood, more brick. Good lines of sight so you can see threats coming.
Stock essential food/water/medical supplies (which is why a house is better than an apartment)
Have some firearms and stock ammo
Stock survival supplies - fuel, camping stoves, flashlights, water filters, potty lids for buckets etc
Remain gray; don't advertise what you have

If you are prepared, even in/near a city you will be better off than 98% of those around you.


----------



## Goin Home

> I have accepted a job offer that is in a major metropolitan area


As you will soon learn... this is a mistake!

At least think of your family and get a large life insurance policy and hopefully the insurance company will pay out when needed.


----------



## wjv

Goin Home said:


> As you will soon learn... this is a mistake!
> 
> At least think of your family and get a large life insurance policy and hopefully the insurance company will pay out when needed.



Pretty myopic and over reactive. . .


----------



## 7515

The post is 8 years old….
Why dig it back up?
It doesn’t have any relevance to the current user group !

BoF


----------



## CapitalKane49p

Urban dweller also.

Got sewer maps?


----------



## charito

Verteidiger said:


> I have to find out if a small portable generator will be allowed,



Maybe, you shouldn't ask about that. It will perk up some curiousity. You could be the talk in the laundry room (you know......about this new guy).




> or maybe I will just get one and use it if I need it. Not sure about how to handle that - the apartment is all electric.


Get info on that elsewhere.


----------



## charito

Fuzzee said:


> Moving as is, is always tough. I hate apartment living. It certainly makes prepping harder. You basically have to plan around bugging out fast once things take a turn for the worst. You have to do what you have to do though. The hardest thing for me when I lived in a apartment complex was hiding my rifles from others eyes. I used to use a guitar softcase for going to the range.



In apartments, the management can come in if they have a reason for it, right? 
Like some "maintenance" issue?


----------



## charito

Verteidiger said:


> Thanks, inceptor!! It was a life-changer, for sure!
> 
> Your point about break-ins and moving supplies after dark are excellent points. I may have to rethink my weapons of choice. And consider a gun safe.... May need to rethink the firearms selections....



Does your contract include that management can come to your apartment (if you're not home) for "emergency" purposes or any maintenance issue?


----------



## BennyMG1

Eight year old thread. I would at least like to know how it turned out for him.

personally, I grew up on a farm, then moved to a city, then moved to a large city (job related). After 10 years of city living, moved back to the country. The challenges of prepping and city living were numerous, but no more than country living. It’s just a different mindset. I had to go to the city yesterday because I was needing to look at some new furniture. I’m so glad I got out and would never go back.


----------



## Kokoro

I'm glad this thread was resurrected. Being in the city, this gave me a lot of great information and starting points.  Thank you.


----------



## bigwheel

Try packing three guns. One in the boot..one in the overalls and another in the nail apron in case the bad guy forgot to bring one.


----------

